# New wheels, need some help with tire sizes.



## ArmedCitizen (Apr 22, 2014)

Alright, so here's the deal

Thursday I'll be receiving some new wheels and I need a bit of advice on what size tire to run.

Wheels: MRR GF7 18x8 +40
Suspension: KW V1 Coilovers

I need a great all season performance tire that will be great for daily driving (needs to be able to perform while driving spirited)
I've got Bridgestone Bilizzaks for winter tires, but these new wheels will probably see 9 months out of the year. Which includes dry roads, rain, potholes, and light snow (Crappy Michigan weather) so i believe a set of perfomance all season tires will still be my best bet over dedicated summer tires.

Any advice on Tire sizes / brands to run to be appreciated

Thanks,
ArmedCitizen


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

225/45r18


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

go with a 235/45x18


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

You can look up the tire size on http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/resu...autoModel=Cruze&autoYear=2012&autoModClar=LTZ The LTZ has 18 in wheels. they also list thesizes for the 16 and 17 in if interested.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Cruze SRIV said:


> go with a 235/45x18


Given that this wheel is 1/2" wider than the stock 7.5" wheel and the LTZ runs 225/45 18's I would run 235/45 18s. I Just put 245/45 18's on my LTZ rims and they are a little too wide. They grip like crazy but they also added sidewall height. 235/45R18 my reccommendation


----------



## ArmedCitizen (Apr 22, 2014)

After looking into your suggestions I was planning on getting a set of 235/45-18... But my buddy had a brand new set of 225/45-18 Nitto Motivo's for a price I couldn't refuse.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------

